# Custom Hand made clips



## RustySplinters (Sep 8, 2011)

I need help! I have a kitless ballpoint I'm creating and want to add a handmade clip to it.  I've seen people who have wrapped welding wire (it is welding wire correct?) or something along those lines.  How is this done?  Any help would be greatly appreciated.  
Thanks,
Michael Russell


----------



## Snowbeast (Sep 8, 2011)

Michael,

Not sure of the look you are trying for, but if you are interested in a wooden clip go here - 

http://www.davidreedsmith.com/Articles/LaminatedPenClip/LaminatedPenClip.htm

I've done a few of these and they work pretty well. It also works with thin leather soaked with CA.

Sorry, cant help with metal clips of this sort. There are several folks here who can get you started in the right direction.

Snowbeast


----------



## IPD_Mr (Sep 8, 2011)

You might want to look to Mike redburn for some guidance as well as Bluewolf.  Both of those guys can get you well on your way to something you will be happy with and proud of.


----------



## RustySplinters (Sep 8, 2011)

something like these:

http://www.penturners.org/forum/showthread.php?t=50466&highlight=custom+clip

or

http://www.penturners.org/forum/showthread.php?t=50267&highlight=custom+clip


----------

